# CHECK this Out!!! Paul Harris Carpet Morphs



## Jungleland (Aug 1, 2007)

Saw this pics on Moreliapython .com thought it's pretty neat
Bred in UK by paul harris


----------



## SlothHead (Aug 1, 2007)

Pretty hot lookin, got any pics of the parents


----------



## =bECS= (Aug 1, 2007)

im loving the red one! the black and white one looks hot also, but im not too sure about the middle one, would be good if we could see single shots 8)


----------



## pepper (Aug 1, 2007)

I love em all 
gorgeous!!!!


----------



## MrBredli (Aug 1, 2007)

Jesus Christ! :shock:


----------



## oniddog (Aug 1, 2007)

Dam It !!! 
i wish we could get our hands on morphs like those! aaaarrgggghhh


----------



## BONSAI (Aug 1, 2007)

i actually need that red one and the mottled one....really badly


----------



## m.punja (Aug 1, 2007)

They're increddible.


----------



## Junglecp (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi

thot that middel one is what we call a Zebra its a jungle

gr stijn


----------



## PhilK (Aug 1, 2007)

They're beautiful.
Question: if they're breedable over there.. Why can't we breed our own cool morphs here? Is it just a matter of time?


----------



## swingonthespiral (Aug 1, 2007)

*faints*

OMG how stunning are they??? :shock::shock:

So not fair...... aussie breeders need to get cracking!!!! 

Thanks for sharing those always nice to see what the future holds for us


----------



## x_aussie_bloke_x (Aug 1, 2007)

i AM IN LOVE THEY LOOK AWESOME.


----------



## Jozz (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow :shock: 

Come on Joel, they're really something you've got hidden away, aren't they?!


----------



## kelly (Aug 1, 2007)

Love that middle one, it's gorgeous!


----------



## timmyboy (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah I agree the middle one is lovely!
Im not a fan of that redy brown colour


----------



## reece89 (Aug 1, 2007)

holly crap they're different in a good way hot snakes =D


----------



## herptrader (Aug 1, 2007)

PhilK said:


> They're beautiful.
> Question: if they're breedable over there.. Why can't we breed our own cool morphs here? Is it just a matter of time?



It would be interesting to see what got bred with what to create these morphs. They are described as carpets but I am guessing that crossing any Morelia with any other is fair game and will lead to some interesting mutations despite being frowned upon by many in oz.

That said many of the morphs on display look like they could be from naturally occurring genes with in the Morelia spilota group.

I agree that these animals are very interesting and quite pretty.


----------



## Retic (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm glad you posted those Joel, you beat me to it. They are amazing, Paul breeds some of if not THE best morphs around. 
2 of each please.


----------



## nightowl (Aug 1, 2007)

:shock: WOW! :shock:


----------



## Colin (Aug 1, 2007)

boa said:


> I'm glad you posted those Joel, you beat me to it. They are amazing, Paul breeds some of if not THE best morphs around.
> 2 of each please.




ONLY 2 of each boa? :lol: I think 4 of each would be a better proposition


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 1, 2007)

herptrader said:


> It would be interesting to see what got bred with what to create these morphs. They are described as carpets but I am guessing that crossing any Morelia with any other is fair game and will lead to some interesting mutations despite being frowned upon by many in oz.
> 
> That said many of the morphs on display look like they could be from naturally occurring genes with in the Morelia spilota group.
> 
> I agree that these animals are very interesting and quite pretty.



Thing is though for every one hot looking cross there is 100 odd average to really ordinary snakes.

i'm not against crossing the diff species to produce yhese 'morphs' each to their own i say. If anything it makes my pure snakes worth more.


----------



## Retic (Aug 1, 2007)

I just didn't want to appear greedy but yeah I suppose if 4 were available I would take them. :lol:



Colin said:


> ONLY 2 of each boa? :lol: I think 4 of each would be a better proposition


----------



## Magpie (Aug 1, 2007)

I'd want to see some as adults before forking out the big dollars myself, but they are nice looking hatchies.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 1, 2007)

Magpie said:


> I'd want to see some as adults before forking out the big dollars myself, but they are nice looking hatchies.



With all seriousness the adults of these bad boys look ten times better, the patterns get mor defined and the colours really come out. Ecept for the red strip coastal they just turn out like a striped coastal... i think.


----------



## Magpie (Aug 1, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> With all seriousness the adults of these bad boys look ten times better, the patterns get mor defined and the colours really come out. Ecept for the red strip coastal they just turn out like a striped coastal... i think.


 

All I could find pics of were the zebras.


----------



## GreatSage (Aug 1, 2007)

Wha Wha We Wha!


----------



## viridis (Aug 1, 2007)

Now they are flash looking snakes. I will eat my hat if we get anything close to that wild looking thing, bred here in Aus:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Retic (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah I agree, it could theoretically happen but it's highly unlikely.


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Aug 1, 2007)

I like the middle black and white one. It's pattern is almost hypnotic 

Very interesting snakes.


----------



## Jungleland (Aug 1, 2007)

viridis said:


> Now they are flash looking snakes. I will eat my hat if we get anything close to that wild looking thing, bred here in Aus:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


 
How big is your Hat nick???? JK


----------



## Retic (Aug 1, 2007)

Joel, you breed anything like that you email me first OK ? :lol:


----------



## viridis (Aug 1, 2007)

Mate I will eat a leather Akubra if it means I will get to own that middle snake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Retic (Aug 1, 2007)

Oi, get to the back of the line will you, not the Akubra eating line that's all yours.


----------



## Jungleland (Aug 1, 2007)

I wish guys LOL maybe the three of us can share that Akubra hat. but hey keep breeding
nice snakes and anything is possible


----------



## MrSpike (Aug 1, 2007)

And who says that there aren't animals similar to jags in Aus. Joel, they are awesome!

Got any more pics of the animals in that pic?

Kane


----------



## Snow1369 (Aug 1, 2007)

STUNNING! I want some!


----------



## cement (Aug 3, 2007)

What are we looking at here? Bredli x jungle x striped coastal


----------



## cement (Aug 3, 2007)

Not yours jl but the original photo.


----------



## SnakePower (Aug 3, 2007)

Come on now Joel, you are going to have to stop showing off and making all us normal herpers so jealous!! LOL, that is one awesome bunch of critters in that pic mate!! :shock::shock::shock:
Cement, I think they were a Jag, a Zebra Jag and a red hypo Jag maybe granite??


----------



## oxyranus (Aug 4, 2007)

Absoloutely stunniing.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## natrix (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah , gotta give it up for those , they're amazing . I reckon it's only a matter of time before morelia like those are around in Aus . I've noticed though that the more I look at pics of different morphs (mostly on U.S & U.K sites) I like our un-morphed pythons even more.


----------



## scorps (Aug 7, 2007)

me wants


----------

